# Winter steam



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent video, beautiful scenery, wonderful train. I like the final summer scene better! Thanks foe sharing.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great video Broke. You gotta love a steamer in the snow. My younger son and me went to watch UP 3985 come through our area. There was snow and it was cold and all worth it.


----------

